# Echidna @ You Yangs.



## NickGeee (Dec 28, 2013)

Went to You Yangs today, didn't find many reps apart from some garden skinks but found this cool little guy 



Echidna by nickgherping, on Flickr



Echidna (2) by nickgherping, on Flickr



Echidna hiding by nickgherping, on Flickr


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 28, 2013)

Cute


----------



## Umbral (Dec 28, 2013)

I've always liked those little guys... Porcupines and hedgehogs too.... I just realised I may be a little weird lol.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 28, 2013)

Umbral said:


> I've always liked those little guys... Porcupines and hedgehogs too.... I just realised I may be a little weird lol.


Nah. I recon they're pretty cute. I like how porcupines attract a mate.....


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah he was very cute, whenever the camera clicked he tucked his head in and came out half a minute later


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 28, 2013)

had to 'rescue' one of these a few years back he was kind of stuck between a busy road and a busy 'pet friendly' caravan park 

fingers and hands werent looking the best by the time i got him into something to transport to the RSPCA who checked him/her over and then handed to the local wildlife people who took him right away from populated area's and released back into the wild

was cute to get up close and personal and this woman and her son were nearby and they got up close and personal with him before we took him away


----------



## spud_meister (Dec 28, 2013)

One of the best places to see Echidnas at the You Yangs is looking in the concrete pipes that run under the roads, there's a pipe just before the Turntable that I look in every time, and will often (not always) see an Echidna hiding in there. If you're looking for herps there's usually a Jacky Dragon or two hanging around Big Rock.


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 29, 2013)

spud_meister said:


> One of the best places to see Echidnas at the You Yangs is looking in the concrete pipes that run under the roads, there's a pipe just before the Turntable that I look in every time, and will often (not always) see an Echidna hiding in there. If you're looking for herps there's usually a Jacky Dragon or two hanging around Big Rock.



Oh really, the walks we did was turntable and big rock! we found him around a pond on the walk from big rock to the main front carpark.


----------

